# Anulador de señal de  teléfonos móviles (celulares)



## druida (Dic 14, 2005)

Alguno de vosotros sabéis donde puedo conseguir información para construir un anulador o bloqueador GSM para teléfonos móviles.
he visto algunos donde puedo comprarlo pero valen 500 € y como que .

gracias


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 7, 2006)

hola druida, por lo que veo estás intentando de encontrar un aparato para hacer "celular jamming", que es el anular la señal de un celular para impedir su uso en cierta area (ilegal en la GRAN mayoria de los paises ... si te atrapan    ). 
Sinceramente, no pude encontrar mucho sobre esto en cuanto a diagramas de circuitos para armar se refiere, pero sin embargo podrias utilizar un cicuito para hacer un pulso electromagnetico (PEM en wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulso_electromagnético) para desactivar todo aquel aparatejo electrico/electrónico en un cierto radio ... los planos  del PEM los podés encontrar acá: http://www.linkbase.org/emp-weapon/emp.zip .... espero que te sirva ... suerte !


----------



## geniol (Jun 26, 2006)

Quiero hacer un anulador de teléfonos celulares pero no se cual es el principio de funcionamiento de estos, son generadores de ruido blanco? como hacen para generar ese ruido en esos limites de frecuencia? 

gracias


----------



## wyr3x (Jun 26, 2006)

hola geniol....el diagrama original y más normal en usarse genera exactamente lo que vos decís: una interferencia entre ciertas frecuencias de uso popular en los celulares de uso civil. Lamentablemente, no puedo explicarte como generar los "ruidos" (frecuencias intervenidas) en dichas frecuencias por este medio .... suerte!


----------



## geniol (Jun 27, 2006)

gracias wyr3x, he consultado a gente que trabaja en el area y nadie sabe a ciencia cierta como funcionan estos equipos, suponen tambien que son generadores de ruido blanco que interfieren las bandas de telefonia celular pero nunca han visto uno. Dudo que el uso de estos sea ilegal ya que pueden ser usados en cines, iglesias, teatros, etc para eliminar el uso de los celulares. He estado buscando la manera de generar ruido y he encontrado varias maneras:

- Un diodo zener polarizado, pero no se si genera el espectro de frecuencias que necesito
- Diodos generadores de ruido, pero su costo es muy alto

Gracias por tu ayuda

Geniol


----------



## mitko007 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola yo estoy detrás de esto mucho tiempo y he encontrado varias cosas.
Primero la teoría:
http://www.cplire.ru/mac/InformChaosLab/papers/ecctd01mps.pdf
 Aquí según lo que pone el autor viene la esquema tero es en un formato que entra cortar y pegar en otro archivo yo aun no he conseguido abrirlo, si alguien puede que me avise 
http://www.phrack.org/phrack/60/p60-0x0d.txt

He visto personalmente un aparato que tapaba  y las dos bandas  GSM  con una constricción increíblemente sencilla:
4 transistores, 6 condensadores, 2 resistencias y 2 bobinas.


----------



## geniol (Jun 29, 2006)

mitko, gracias por tu ayuda, intente extraer el archivo .gz pero no pude, me parece que hay algun problema con el archivo. Ese equipo que describe ahi es un anulador para equipos GPS. Mi idea es hacer uno similar pero para las bandas GSM. Voy a leer el pdf que me enviaste. Me intereso bastante ese equipo sencillo con 4 transistores que dices, no tenes manera de obtener el circuito de este? o al menos una idea de como funciona?

Gracias


----------



## Ing. Byron Arrivillaga (Jun 29, 2006)

en gsm ya que es un sistema tdma basicamente solamente hay que generar un trasmision (UNA SIMPLE PORTADORA) en las frecuencias centrales de uso, estas frecuencias son dadas como norma celular, solamente tenes que saber en que banda es la que queres interferir, y empezar a trasmitir en estos canales lo mas facil es usar los primeros de las bandas que son los que se usan usualmente de canales de control, sin el sistema no posee la feature de saltos de frecuencia eso es suficiente, si no tenes que caminar en toda las frecuencias que tiene la celda en cuestion o toda la banda si lo que queres es algo universal.
el sistema al encontrar una frecuencia extrana en su recepcion bloquea automaticamente el canal, para que este no lo use ningun usuario con ruido.  

lo malo es que como es ilegal, la telefonica buscara con una analizador y una antena direccional el origen del ruido y llegara con policia y todo.


----------



## geniol (Jun 30, 2006)

Byron, gracias por tu ayuda, me es muy util. Te comento que esta idea es para mi proyecto de fin de carrera ya que me estoy por recibir de Ingeniero Tecnologico en Electronica, la finalidad de este proyecto es solo para eso, no estoy interesado en comercializarlo ni usarlo para fines ilegales.
Segun tu me dices, con solo generar una portadora que interfiera el canal de control de una banda celular, el movil bloquearia todas las bandas de emision y recepcion, de esta manera quedaria incomunicado, esto es asi verdad?  

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 30, 2006)

¿No seria mas practico realizar un medidor de campo que indicara que en una habitacion hay telefonos encendidos? Encendiera un indicador y coger al infractor y llegarlo a la "pt" calle.


----------



## geniol (Jun 30, 2006)

No es mala idea, pero en ese caso necesitas a una persona que se encargue de identificar al propietario del movil e ir y echarlo, es mejor que los equipos se queden sin señal y listo, si alguien quiere hablar que salga para afuera


----------



## Ing. Byron Arrivillaga (Jul 3, 2006)

si la frecuencia de control seria suficiente, pero cuando tienen la propiedad que dije de salto de frecuencia el sistema al encontrar una frecuencia extrana  este brinca, a otra de una tabla daba por el disenador del sistema,  si es asi es hay que poner a trasmitir en cada una frecuencias ligadas a la celda que bloqueamos. la potencia debe de ser muy baja pues si no podriamos bloquear casi todo el sistema celular, una vez encontre un bloqueador en tdma (no gsm pero es casi igual) en un 5 piso y bloqueaba casi 15km^2 en la ciudad,    ES POSIBLE DETECTAR TELEFONOS ENCENDIDOS EN UNA HABITACION  CUANDO RECIBAN UNA LLAMADA, PUES ESTOS ESTAN EN MODO DE RECEPCION HASTA QUE EL SISTEMA LES ENVIE UNA LLAMADA O BIEN CUANDO EL SISTEMA MANDE UN PAGING GENERAL PARA REGISTRAR LOS TELEFONOS ESTO ES PROGRAMABLE POR EL OPERADOR Y USUALMENTE EN UNA RED PEQUENA (1,000,000 usuarios) es como 5 seg. pero UBICARLOS EN LA HABITACION ESTO ES YA OTRO COSTO..


----------



## tecdalop (Jul 6, 2006)

Lo mas facil que pueden hacer es un circuito multivibrador con dos transistores, que abarque 
un rango de frecuencia bien amplio, y acoplarle un amplificador de rf de esos que hay amontonados en la red, cuanto mas inestable, mas interferencia provoca, estando proximo a la frecuencia que quieren interferir, no tendrian problemas pues generarían tantas armónicas que alguna seguro cae sobre el aparatejo que quieren bloquear.
Otra: usar un magnetrón, si!! uno de microondas, lo sacan y le eliminan la punta de salida, 
y le colocan un buen cable apantallado y en la punta de este,(bien lejos de uno) una antenita que consiste en dos plaquitas de cobre de 2.5 x 2cm en pos.vertical,la de arriba es el vivo de lcable y la de abajo, la malla. a no mas de 25 cm de una pantalla tipo parabólica de 40 cm de diámetro ó de cualquier otro modelo pero mas o menos de esas dimenciones para poder dirigir la microonda en una direccion.


----------



## geniol (Ago 3, 2006)

consegui algunos circuitos para esto, consta de un generador de onda triangular sumada a un generador de ruido creado con un zener, esto entra al terminal de control de un VCO y luego entra en un amplificadorfiacdor de RF.
Hay VCO's que barren todo el espectro de telefonia celular, aprox desde 800 MHz hasta 2 GHz maso , de esta manera meteria ruido en toda la banda y eliminaria la señal, si necesitan se los puedo pasar.
Q opinan? funcionara esto??


----------



## geniol (Ago 31, 2006)

Alguno tiene idea de donde puedo conseguir un VCO que funcione en las bandas GSM?? o en alguna de estas? supongo que los telefonos celulares al ser sintetizados (pueden cambiar de freq de trabajo) deben tener uno dentro, pero no he podido encontrar ninguno. Gracias.


----------



## electrocom (Sep 8, 2006)

geniol dijo:
			
		

> Alguno tiene idea de donde puedo conseguir un VCO que funcione en las bandas GSM?? o en alguna de estas? supongo que los telefonos celulares al ser sintetizados (pueden cambiar de freq de trabajo) deben tener uno dentro, pero no he podido encontrar ninguno. Gracias.




Hola soy nuevo pero hace rato que investigo el tema.Geniol el vco los puedes comprar en minicircuits.com ahi hay para la frecuencia  que tu quieras y son baratos , cuestan para esta aplicacion como 15 dolares, la potencia que tienen es de aprox. 4 milivatios , asi que hay que ponerle un amplificador de banda ancha , o mejor dicho dos en serie  para mas potencia que tambien son baratos. Bueno ya te solucione el problema .Yo voy a probar con uno de esos y le pondre una señal triangular para que barra el espectro que yo quiero.Pero si me puedes mandar el circuito  que tu tienes , mejor ,para analizarlo un poco.
Mi idea la tengo hace mucho, pero como voz no encontraba los vco, hasta que vi la pagina especialista en radio frecuencia de minicircuits, o mejor dicho hace m ucho que la conosco , pero no la chequeava porque estaba en otros proyectos.Conosco bien el funcionamiento de los intrumentales de  Radio frecuencia  en general y de GSM, asi como su funcionamiento de celdas y como escuchar las los telefonos gsm, claro si se tienen como 10000 dolares para gastar.
Bueno ahora ya esta el projecto , creo yo , al encontrar el vco que faltaba.
Cualquier duda consultar.Saludos


----------



## geniol (Sep 11, 2006)

ok, gracias x la información, voy a consultar el sitio a ver si consigo el tan preciado vco para mi proyecto.


----------



## Mushito (Sep 14, 2006)

Nunca lo hice pero hay una forma de generar frecuencias GSM.
La idea es la siguiebte:
Buscan un celular GSM en desuso y buscan el vco segun el chip buscando en google su datasheet de cada chip hasta dar con el que hace la funcion de VCO, identifican el integrado y buscan el pin que controla el VCO y ahi le ponen un voltaje externo entre 0 y 3.6VDC para que haga un varrido por toda la gama de frecuencias.
Funcionara?


----------



## geniol (Sep 15, 2006)

No es mala idea che!!, pero lo mas dificil de eso es conseguir el circuito del cel para saber donde conectar la tension de barrido para barrer la banda, igual no es una mala idea, yo estube tratando c un Motorola StarTac pero no pude encontrar el circuito.
Gracias x la idea!!!

Saludos


----------



## maostyle (Sep 21, 2006)

me parece muy buena idea lo del magnetron aunque hay que tener mucho cuidado.... pero no estoy seguro que tanto distorcionaria la señal...


----------



## capitanp (Nov 5, 2006)

Este circuito soluciona todo, el modulo se puede sacar de una de esas radios de trunking viejas


----------



## xtreme (Nov 20, 2007)

geniol dijo:
			
		

> consegui algunos circuitos para esto, consta de un generador de onda triangular sumada a un generador de ruido creado con un zener, esto entra al terminal de control de un VCO y luego entra en un amplificadorfiacdor de RF.
> Hay VCO's que barren todo el espectro de telefonia celular, aprox desde 800 MHz hasta 2 GHz maso , de esta manera meteria ruido en toda la banda y eliminaria la señal, si necesitan se los puedo pasar.
> Q opinan? funcionara esto??


hola geniol
yo tambien llevo un buen tiempo investigando a cerca de este proyecto recientemente he mirado un plano que consegui en este foro pero resulta que muchos de los componentes no se consiguen en mi pais. pues quiero tener esa información que tienes y asi poder continuar (parece ser que es el proyecto de grados que todos preferimos) gracias


----------



## joakiy (Nov 25, 2007)

Creo que una simple portadora no serviría para nada: si fuera así nadie podría usar su teléfono cuando alguien estuviese usando el suyo en las cercanías. Habría que conocer exactamente como funciona la banda de telefonía, si existen varios canales, si dentro de esos canales hay otros subcanales codificados de alguna manera.... ¡Es un tema muy interesante, pero peinso que no es cosa fácil!


----------



## xtreme (Nov 25, 2007)

la señal por si sola no funciona como se ha comentado es necesario crear  mucho ruido en estas señales que se comprenden en los rangos desde los 800 mhz hasta los 2000mhz aprox que es la franja en la que funcionan los telefonos moviles.(sera por esto que los inhibidores que se ven en las paginas tienen hasta tres antenas?)


----------



## ricardoazen (Mar 2, 2009)

Aun nadie lo ah logrado ?


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

interezante tema


----------



## electrodan (Mar 23, 2009)

maostyle dijo:
			
		

> me parece muy buena idea lo del magnetron aunque hay que tener mucho cuidado.... pero no estoy seguro que tanto distorcionaria la señal...


  
De magnetron nada! Nadie hablo de un magnetron! Un "vco" es un _oscilador controlado por voltaje_, no un magnetron! Ni se te ocurra usar uno de esos!
En cuanto al distorsionador: ¿el oscilador tiene que ser de un GSM (para usarlo con celulares GSM) o serviría uno de los viejos?


----------



## ajcg_29 (Mar 25, 2009)

consegui algunos circuitos para esto, consta de un generador de onda triangular sumada a un generador de ruido creado con un zener, esto entra al terminal de control de un VCO y luego entra en un amplificadorfiacdor de RF.
Hay VCO's que barren todo el espectro de telefonia celular, aprox desde 800 MHz hasta 2 GHz maso , de esta manera meteria ruido en toda la banda y eliminaria la señal, si necesitan se los puedo pasar.
Q opinan? funcionara esto? Rolling Eyes


me podria pasar el circuito que encontraste creo que es mas sencillo de hacer y montar


----------



## electrodan (Mar 25, 2009)

Sería interesante que lo compartieras. Seguro que a  alguien le sirve.
Y si te referías a mi, yo no encontré nada.


----------



## entnico (Abr 2, 2009)

Me podrian pasar algun PCB para la implementación de este circuito me gustaría probarlo y presentarlo en la facultad


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 22, 2010)

no se si servira o no, pero encontre esto:












Fuente: http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/2009/10/23/circuito-impreso-para-celula-jammer/



la verdad, no me se bien si se permiten los links de este tipo , en ese caso, pido disculpas.


----------



## Hernan83 (Feb 22, 2010)

Se que aca se habla de bloqueadores de celulares con fines didacticos o  no! Pero seamos conscientes de que estos aparatos lo usan los delincuentes al momento de interceptar un camion,los delincuentes tienen acceso a esta tecnologia no porque ellos diseñen el circuito y lo fabriquen,si no por personas inescrupulosas que usan estos aparatos para cometer delitos,y en el que lamentablemente en mi pais casi siempre termina en la muerte de una persona! Disculpen si suena tragico,pero no es exagerado lo que digo,es la realidad!


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 23, 2010)

se entiende tu posicion,  pero por lo menos en mi caso es todo lo contrario, soy policia y trabajo a veces cuidando hasta 50 reclusos en ambientes confinados, y a veces se las arreglan para hacer pasar de contrabando celulares dentro de sus celdas, que aparte de no esta permitido, les da conexiones con el exterior que podrian servir desde para hacer un "secuestro Virtual" hasta para organizar una fuga. es por eso mi interes para bloquear las comunicaciones alli sin mayores gastos, y se que en una comunidad como esta la mayoria de los usuarios tendran sus buenos motivos para hacerlo o simplemente con el fuin de aprender, o como un desafio, como asi tambien son conciente de que siempre existe aquel que los utiliza para algo no debido, pero son la minoria


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Sera ilegal interferir una señal publica en un ambiente publico con fines dañinos, pero si yo tengo una sala de cine, o de reunion y no quiero que mientras que dure la misma en un "ambiente privado" nadie use el celular, lo pongo y punto.

Los celulares son receptores en un rango de frecuencias. Cualquier portadora mas fuerte que la señal recibida tapara la señal (splatter).


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 24, 2010)

alguien podria decirme que componenetes representan las graficas utilizadas en L1,L2,B1,SW1 y la de la antena?? *PORQUE* soy nuevo en electronica y me confunde ver que tienen todos la misma imagen y creo saber que no soN lo mismo.


me refiero al siguiente circuito:


----------



## electrodan (Feb 24, 2010)

Son conectores. Por alguna razón el que hizo la placa le puso eso en lugar de las bobinas y la llave. En B va la batería y en "Ant. celular" va la antena.


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 24, 2010)

gracias suponia eso, pero como soy nuevo y *QU*ien hizo esto seguramente no. pense que se trataba de alguna cosa rara que no conocia jajaja. Gracias


----------



## Fulgore1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad.

bujinkan: tal como afirma electrodan, son los conectores de las inductancias, un interruptor (on/off), la batería de alimentación y la antena.

*L1* = 1nH
*L2* = 2.2nH
*SW1* = on/off
*B1* = batería 9V
*Ant. celular* = Antena

El transistor *MRF947T1* es de montaje SMD y de *muy difícil adquisición*. Los siguientes transistores son reemplazos directos:
*PRF947* = Philips
*MAS947* = HOPE Microelektronic
El primero se consigue con mayor facilidad.

PRF947 Datasheet

Saludos.


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 25, 2010)

para aquellos que la tienen mas clara,  uds creen, que en teoria este circuito podria funcionar ?? y dberia tener que regular el trimmer para seleccionar la banda entre 800 y 1900 mhz verdad ?






por que ya tengo los componentes pero n*O* quisiera malgastar la ultima placa virgen que tengo jaj para imprimir este circuito sin tener alguna opinion mas experimentada.


Tambien me surgue la duda del trimmer ya que si figura 30 F entonces yo deberia colocar uno que valla desde un valor menor a otro mayor a ese, para asi poder regular en cualquier frecuencia deseada entre los 800 y 1900 mhz ?, o lo habran colocado como maximo o minimo del trimmer ????


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 27, 2010)

otra vez yo, ojala me ayuden en esto, consegui un celular viejo nokia 638






*PORQUE* un radioaficionado me comento que tal vez podria hallar en algun telefono algun transistor que sirva *PORQUE* no consigo ningunos de los antes nombrados.


luego del desarme del telefono me encuentro con varias cosas, unas cuantas bobinas en un sistema de la antena, 2 transistores (ph69 / 25)BCP69 y (ph67)BLT71

con el siguiente formato ;







tambien encontre una pequeña pieza cuadrada con un regulador para destornillador, lo que seguramente seria su "condensador variable"

y una pequeña caja con la inscripcion:

6911
14.85
nkg3036a

aqui las imagenes del celular:















* NKG3036A*





ojala alguien pueda iluminarme en esto y decirme si seria factible que alguna de estas piezas funcione en el proyecto


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2010)

es gracioso todo este tema, desde generar una interferencia casi con un solo diodo zener hasta esto:
donde avisan acerca de lo ilegal (varias veces lo hacen ) :




Hernan83 dijo:


> Se que aca se habla de bloqueadores de celulares con fines didacticos o no! Pero seamos conscientes de que estos aparatos lo usan los delincuentes al momento de interceptar un camion,los delincuentes tienen acceso a esta tecnologia no porque ellos diseñen el circuito y lo fabriquen,si no por personas inescrupulosas que usan estos aparatos para cometer delitos,y en el que lamentablemente en mi pais casi siempre termina en la muerte de una persona! Disculpen si suena tragico,pero no es exagerado lo que digo,es la realidad!


 
y luego la respuesta es justo (que justo) :

esta:



bujinkan dijo:


> se entiende tu posicion, pero por lo menos en mi caso es todo lo contrario, soy policia y trabajo a veces cuidando hasta 50 reclusos en ambientes confinados, y a veces se las arreglan para hacer pasar de contrabando celulares dentro de sus celdas, que aparte de no esta permitido, les da conexiones con el exterior que podrian servir desde para hacer un "secuestro Virtual" hasta para organizar una fuga. es por eso mi interes para bloquear las comunicaciones alli sin mayores gastos, y se que en una comunidad como esta la mayoria de los usuarios tendran sus buenos motivos para hacerlo o simplemente con el fuin de aprender, o como un desafio, como asi tambien son conciente de que siempre existe aquel que los utiliza para algo no debido, pero son la minoria


 
que uno diria:
si trabajas en una carcel por que en vez de bloquear no DETECTAS, asi identificas a lso infractores.
ademas, si un guardia carcel tiene que llamar tambien esta bloqueado.
pero bueno, es logico, si uno ve que entran algunos haciendse pasar por jovencitas que estan estudiando electronica y andan con polleras cortas y dudas bajo el ombligo........... por que no hacerse el Batman que necesita ayuda o decir que mi papa es comisario, o que yo soy capitan y tengo un palo grande.... asi me respetan y me ayudan.
¿ por que no??

luego , infaltable, para toda ocasion el 555 que trabaja en cualquier frecuencia y sirve para toda ocasion, incluso frecuencias GSM (no tengo idea cual es el limite de frecuencia de el 555 pero estoy seguro que no es su aplicacion) .

quiero, alguien tiene , necesito.
qué me importa lo ilegal.

a ver, quien dice que tiene que diseñar esto para fin de curso, aqui han venido al foro gente con trabajso practicos de verdad profesionales, que requieren algo de logica,etapas y procesamiento.
no un generador de señal.

si quisieras en un salon que no hablen deberias:
PRIMERO detectar el uso de un celular y luego mandar una señal de bloqueo de unos segundos.
asi el señor inicia la comunicacion y se le corta (fastidioso para el señor) .
y no necesitas tener el emisor tuyo activo todo el tiempo .

porotro lado, hace poco vino un ingeniero que estaba desarrollando un equipo para captar algo de los cometas, tipo radar.

claro, aqui viene el detalle si uno mira con lupa ydistingue a la adolescente con pollera corta que esta estudiando electronica de el vago degenerado mentiroso que quiere un esquema sin saber un pomo:

veamos todos juntos:
les parece que un estudiante de ingenieria entraria a un foro a preguntar algo asi ? ?? a gente que solo saben usar el 555 y tirar ideas como quien habla de fabio zerpa o TU-SAM , pero ponerse a apuntar a un libro universitario ....NI LOCO ......esos tienen derivadas e integrales.
alguien lo oriento a libros universitarios ??? 
de comunicaciones GSM ???

cric....cric....

che , alguno esta al tanto de si salio la ultima de los expedientes x ???


----------



## Fulgore1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola *bujinkan*, te brindo mi humilde opinión:

El transistor *BLT71* podría resultar útil, pero con ciertas limitaciones. Dicho transistor es NPN - UHF 900MHz y aquí se encuentra la limitación, solo sería util para la banda GSM 850/900 pero no para la banda GSM 1800/1900.

El transistor *MRF947T1* y sus respectivos reemplazos son NPN - UHF 8.5GHz (Banda Ancha), por esta razón serían utiles para todas las bandas GSM, dependiendo del ajuste del trimmer.

El trimmer presente en el circuito es de *6-30pF* (valor comercial), color verde.

El otro tansistor que encontraste. *BCP69* es PNP de media potencia, no resultaría útil para el circuito presentado.

Mi sugerencia es desarmar un teléfono celular GSM (cuatribanda, de ser posible) para obtener el transistor.

BLT71 Datasheet
BCP69 Datasheet


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 28, 2010)

muchas gracias fulgore1 por tu opinion  se agradece tu actitud, y en cuanto a fernandob, no hay mas que agradecer que el simple hecho de existir. por que en este mundo todas las personas son necesarias. jajaj. chao


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

joakiy dijo:


> Creo que una simple portadora no serviría para nada: si fuera así nadie podría usar su teléfono cuando alguien estuviese usando el suyo en las cercanías. Habría que conocer exactamente como funciona la banda de telefonía, si existen varios canales, si dentro de esos canales hay otros subcanales codificados de alguna manera.... ¡Es un tema muy interesante, pero peinso que no es cosa fácil!



Una portadora corresponde a un canal, por eso se habla de barrer la banda para que interfiera a todos. Es por eso que un telefono puede coexistir al lado del otro sin molestarse. Para eso hay una separacion de canales...

*Agrego*: quizas se pueda utilizar un celular viejo la etapa de salida RF y si se descubre como anda el sintetizador para manipularlo. Habria que investigar un poco si se puede hackear un celular para que transmita en lugar de estar a la escucha..


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 6, 2010)

bujinkan dijo:


> otra vez yo, ojala me ayuden en esto, consegui un celular viejo nokia 638
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una vez abri un nokia viejo y encontre un trt que es usado bastante en SHF

EL BFP420.

Si lo buscas por su nombre van a aparecer varias aplicaciones entre las que estan un oscilador de hasta 10 GHz , amplis, etc etc.

Tiene 4 patitas, es SMD y tiene marcacion AMs. Me dices si lo encuentras.



			
				mumish13 dijo:
			
		

> Una vez abri un nokia viejo y encontre un trt que es usado bastante en SHF
> 
> EL BFP420.
> 
> ...



Aca tienes osciladores que estan bien para uhf.

http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/High_Freq.../High_Frequency_VCO_Design_and_Schematics.htm

Revisa la figura 4. Es un hartley de 1.2 a 1.8 GHz. El varicap lo puedes reemplazar con otro que tengas a tu alcance, pero que su valor sea cercano al original. Talves puedes usar tus dos BLT71 en los osc. multivibradores que hay alli. Te pueden dar como minimo 1Watt si el trt es de 3.5w.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

Me parece que se puede hacer por soft, o con programacion sin abrir el telefono!.. me pongo a buscar info.. para recepcion veo que se puede scannear los canales y escuchar lo que hablan otros..

*Edito:*
Aca hay para bloquear aulas por 100 euros.
http://www.todoespia.com/tienda/?padre=12&cat=121&cate=Anulador GSM


----------



## electrodan (Mar 7, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> me pongo a buscar info.. para recepcion veo que se puede scannear los canales y escuchar lo que hablan otros..


Hace 20 años.
(15)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2010)

dudo que lo logren dadas las frecuencias tan altas ,ademas de lo dificil que es encontrar componentes ,yo nunca e podido aser un transmisor de mas de 1,5ghz ,con componentes smd ,ni siquiera pude aser un simple amplificador de wifi bidirecional ya que no se consiguen los ic necesarios a no ser que tengas la suerte de encontrar alguno en algun equipo viejo ,
asi que por mucho esquema que consigan no creo que se pueda armar ,aunque si quizas se pueda aser algo con alguna placa wifi ,sacando los ic ,pero no es economico ,ademas que tambien tendrian que tener el instrumental adecuado ,a esas frecuencias ni bien arrimas la sonda del frecuencimetro ya se pianta todo al carajo ,muchas mañas tiene el trabajar con uhf y microndas ,una bovina con un milimetro de distancia y ya no oscila ,tambien tendrian que tener un programa de diseño para calcular el pcb deacuerdo a las frecuencias esas ,es un lio ,no crean que con 6 resistencias y 4 transistores ya lo ban a lograr,
no es para desalentarlos pero les aseguro que no es nada facil trabajar en esas frecuencias ,todos pero todos los componentes tendrian que ser de montaje superficial que de por si ya son difisiles de conseguir,
pero buena suerte compañeros


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

Aunque siempre defiendo el "hagalo Vd mismo", en este caso igual es más práctico y más barato que lo compres hecho:
http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.jammer
Esta gente no cobra gastos de envío (estoy cansado de hacer pedidos)


----------



## hgmo (May 8, 2010)

una jaula de faraday no seria la solucion??? 

aqui en mi comunidad hay un dispositivo inhibidor de señal en la penitenciaria local... anda a la perfeccion! jajaja me consta porque compañeros que viven en colonias cercanas no tienen señal de celular las 24 hrs del dia, incomunicados totalmente!...

yo quiero presentarlo (como dicen algunos de ustedes) como proyecto para una materia un maestro me dijo que la jaula de faraday seria opcion pero imaginense el costo, mi idea consiste (haber si alguien me ayuda con su critica) es tener el inhibidor pero la antena ramificarla de tal forma que yo proyecto la onda inhibidora solo a una region de la penitenciaria... para que no salga dicha onda inhibidora pues la freno con una reja aterrizada a tierra para que ya no siga su camino.. que tal????

si alguien tiene informacion como lo son normas para los anchos de banda, informacion acerca del espectro que utilizan los gsm, INFORMACION ACERCA DE LA SALUD porque no quiero hacer un proyecto que dañe la salud delas personas (muy importante este punto), diseño de antes porque basicamente mi problema se concentra en la antena y la forma en que podre parar la onda para que no afecte alos demas

saludos


----------



## elbrujo (May 8, 2010)

hgmo dijo:


> una jaula de faraday no seria la solucion???
> 
> aqui en mi comunidad hay un dispositivo inhibidor de señal en la penitenciaria local... anda a la perfeccion! jajaja me consta porque compañeros que viven en colonias cercanas no tienen señal de celular las 24 hrs del dia, incomunicados totalmente!...



Y deberian reclamar porque una cosa es colocarlo en un ambiente privado donde yo escribo mis reglas y otra cosa que afecte a los vecinos.




hgmo dijo:


> yo quiero presentarlo (como dicen algunos de ustedes) como proyecto para una materia un maestro me dijo que la jaula de faraday seria opcion pero imaginense el costo, mi idea consiste (haber si alguien me ayuda con su critica) es tener el inhibidor pero la antena ramificarla de tal forma que yo proyecto la onda inhibidora solo a una region de la penitenciaria... para que no salga dicha onda inhibidora pues la freno con una reja aterrizada a tierra para que ya no siga su camino.. que tal????



Proyecto? sera irradio.. si es irradiar un sector lo que haces es poner una señal con portadora con mayor recepcion de cualquier otra antena que este a mts/km los celulares recibiran esa señal y no podran registrarse en las celdas con lo que no operaran.. es como quien grita mas fuerte..





hgmo dijo:


> si alguien tiene informacion como lo son normas para los anchos de banda, informacion acerca del espectro que utilizan los gsm, INFORMACION ACERCA DE LA SALUD porque no quiero hacer un proyecto que dañe la salud delas personas (muy importante este punto), diseño de antes porque basicamente mi problema se concentra en la antena y la forma en que podre parar la onda para que no afecte alos demas
> 
> saludos



las bandas que conozco son 4 deberias barrer en las 4 al no conocer que celular tiene cada uno.. con 1 watt por la cercania deberia ser suficiente. No afecta la salud al ser no ionizante. Las celdas estan en 20watt deberias conocer a cuanto esta la mas cercana para matar esa señal..


----------



## hgmo (May 8, 2010)

el dispositivo lo quitan y lo ponen jajaja... utilizan terminos muy tecnicos como lo son portadoras  y señales rosas y blancas la verdad me gustaria saber a que se refieren, no tienes algo de informacion para irme adentrando??? soy nuevo en la RF y la verdad me intereso.. aparte que lo ocupo para mi sustento teorico dela inv.

me hablas de irradiar... creo que te entendi un poco el concepto, pero como paro la señal para que no atraviese las bardas mi idea sera: reos no celular, administrativos si celular.. como diseño una antenna adecuada para lo qe hago, en el resnick lei un poco de antenas dipolares pero la onda que genero con ellas es ala redonda y no proyectada como la qiero yo

que significa que sea ionizante??? esas si son perjudiciales para la salud??? el circuito resonante la verdad no me qita el sueño un sujeto mas arriba posteo un link de dealxtreme y la verdad ahi vienen los inhibidores hasta con salidas para antenas...

yo qiero hacer el diseño dela antena y de la "barrera dela onda" mi proyecto no consisitira en el circuito RF en si... si no en la solucion del problema, distribucion y diseño de componentes (antena y barrera)

gracias por tu respuesta

por ejemplo... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25581 *(NO ESTOY HACIENDO PROMOCION AL PRODUCTO NI A LA PAGINA). *
[/COLOR] 
este inhibidor dice que tiene 40 metros de alcance y 3 salidas para antenas una de 3G, 800 y 1800 (que son estos numeros??) puedo proponer como solucion este aparato y el diseño de mi antena y la barrera delimitadora pero caigo en lo mismo alguna bibliografia de diseño?????

de igual manera si me ayudarias con algo para el circuito que generara la señal pues no estoy cerrado al dialogo jajaja creo que se veria mejor el proyecto si yo lo hago de cero pero si no pues no importa

saludos y gracias


----------



## elbrujo (May 8, 2010)

La antena que trae el producto que posteas son omnidireccionales es decir irradian a 360o si quieres solamente irradiar un bloque de edificio deberias hacerlo con una antena yagui super direccional que a la distancia el lobulo de irradiacion sea efectivo para el fin que busques y un equipo por cada edificio si superan los 40mt. Los numeros que haces referencia son las bandas. En ese caso 3 bandas, deberias averiguar si en ese lugar llegan 3 bandas o 4 porque sino los que tengan la 4 banda podran hacerlo al no estar interferidos.

Lee sobre calculo y diseño  de antenas en esas bandas. Comprando los elementos no es algo complicado todo depende de la diagramacion del espacio a irradiar, desde donde tengo "foco" y determinar con cuantos equipos/antenas cubris ese area...


----------



## hgmo (May 8, 2010)

como puedo saber cuales bandas estan aqui en mi ciudad??? ok compañero ya me diste una luz en el camino gracias! dice que tiene alcance de hasta 40 mts se podra poner varios equipos para que bañen el area adecuadamente ... y con un solo equipo no puedo tener repetidores o amplificadores o me saldra mas barato comprar los N equipos que ocuparia...

otra cosa que te queria preguntar es con la barrera para que no salga la onda inhibidora fuera del perimetro??? como puedo hacer eso??? si estaba en lo correcto con la idea que postie hace un rato ????

saludos y gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## elbrujo (May 8, 2010)

que bandas hay en tu ciudad, averigualo vos. Yo estoy en otro pais!. Por el costo que tiene el equipo armado te conviene poner tantos sean necesarios ante de cualquier otra opcion.

La onda no sale del perimetro en la medida que el emisor/transmisor y su antena direccional apunten al area que quieres inhibir tan simple como eso. La otra es que lo coloquen internamente con la antena que viene, habria que probarlo...el riesgo es que los reos conozcan el equipo y traten de romperlo.. apagarlo..


----------



## hgmo (May 8, 2010)

opto mas por tu primera opcion ya que la segunda se las ingeniarian para sabotear el dispositivo jajajaja averiguare mas a fondo lo de la irradiacion y el tipo de antena que mencionaste... y a hechar a volar la imaginacion jajaja

muchisimas gracias por tus respuestas de verdad me ayudan mucho


----------



## raul112358 (May 29, 2010)

que mas¡¡¡¡
Me puedes enviar el esquema del generador de ruido blanco
y otras ideas de como bloquear la frecuencia de cell--- el circuito con 4 transistores, 6 condensadores, 2 resistencia, 2 bobinas
te dejo mi e-mail : Como no cumplí las normas, me editaron el mensaje@forosdeelectronica.com

soy nuevo en este tema.. estoy cogiendo mi primer analogica y necesito hacer un proyecto.. necesito ayuda con este tema.. setamos intentando hacer un bloqueador de señal de celular y tengo la idea de como funciona,pero no tengo muy claro el diseño ni como hacer los calculos... espero me puedan ayudar:::. soy nuevo en este foro,.,. ayudenmee¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## filo2700 (Jun 6, 2010)

Al generador del post:
Ya se de antemano que muchos dirán que voy en contra del espíritu de poder diseñar y armar nuestro propio proyecto o el proyecto de algún colega, pero en ésta cuestión específicamente, yo opino que para que vamos a andar con el metodo de prueba y error ante un proyecto que algín colega este dispuesto a diseñar si actualmente ya hay diseñados equipos para tal fin. Testeados y funcionando al 100% estos equipos ofrecen eficacia y funcionabilidad al usuario y ademas seguridad en ambientes donde se necesite el fin específico de bloquear solamente las señales de teléfonos celulares.
Hoy en dia hay empresas que se dedican al tal fin y como no era menos de esperar los benditos chinos ya fabrican de a montones estos aparatos.
Fijense sino en esta página el precio accesibilísimo de estos dispositivos y la variedad de ellos. Yo creo que bien podemos sacrificar nuestro entusiasmo y directamente confiar en el producto, rindiendonos a los pies de los ingenieros que ya los han diseñado y probado.
Aqui les dejo una dirección que bien merece la pena ver ya que la variedad de productos que nos ofrece y los accesibles precios me hicieron quedar con la boca abierta. Además es FREE SHIPPING a todo el mundo.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25581

Saludos cordiales...


----------



## alejoxxx (Feb 25, 2011)

buenas que paso con este tema alguien consiguio los planos para fabricar el bloqueador de señales celulares??


----------



## jovier (Mar 23, 2011)

tecdalop dijo:


> Lo mas facil que pueden hacer es un circuito multivibrador con dos transistores, que abarque
> un rango de frecuencia bien amplio, y acoplarle un amplificador de rf de esos que hay amontonados en la red, cuanto mas inestable, mas interferencia provoca, estando proximo a la frecuencia que quieren interferir, no tendrian problemas pues generarían tantas armónicas que alguna seguro cae sobre el aparatejo que quieren bloquear.
> Otra: usar un magnetrón, si!! uno de microondas, lo sacan y le eliminan la punta de salida,
> y le colocan un buen cable apantallado y en la punta de este,(bien lejos de uno) una antenita que consiste en dos plaquitas de cobre de 2.5 x 2cm en pos.vertical,la de arriba es el vivo de lcable y la de abajo, la malla. a no mas de 25 cm de una pantalla tipo parabólica de 40 cm de diámetro ó de cualquier otro modelo pero mas o menos de esas dimenciones para poder dirigir la microonda en una direccion.



eso lo del magnetron de un microondas me interesó como se hacee el aparato bloqueador de señal!??

pasame el circuito y es censillo de construir?

sirvió el circuitoo??


----------



## gcirvini (May 22, 2011)

alguien consigio el diagrama?
me queda una duda, si piso la portadora de 1,9Ghz las celulares cuatribanda o tribanda seguirian con señal? es decir deberia barrer (casi imposible) o generar cuatro portadoras con un vco adecuado para cada una? ya que puedo variar la frecuencia de un VCO pero no tanto, o tal vez 2 vco sean suficientes.
Si alguien construyo uno o consigió un circuito que funciona seria bueno que lo postee, junto con el PCB ya que en estos valores de frecuencia es igual de importante que el circuito en si.

Un Saudo a todos desde _Mza- Argentina


----------



## franciscorlockwood (May 28, 2011)

el circuito con 555 barrera al ajustar el trimmer una sola frecuencia o un buen ancho de banda ? la red 3g la anulara ?


----------



## omarvelous (Jun 12, 2011)

alguien a conseguido probar este circuito.. con el 555, tratare de montarlo en la semana pero me cabe la duda de que bote las 3 señales de celular al mismo tiempo.. ¿ deberá ajustarse alguna especifica? bueno ... en la semana les comentare de mis avances..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 15, 2011)

Esto me parece un caso de brujería electrónica.

un 555 alcanzando frecuencias por encima de 5 Mhz...??????


----------



## Farner (Jun 20, 2011)

Esto me parece un caso de brujería electrónica.

un 555 alcanzando frecuencias por encima de 5 Mhz...??????

NOOO AMIGOO! el temporizador 555 [8 pines] IC simplemente hace un ruido, la frecuencia de salida de 800 MHz a 2 GHz se alcanza con el transistor MRF!!


----------



## IVAN30393 (Jul 1, 2011)

buenas tardes estoy diseñando un bloqueador de radiofrecuencia para un salon de clases pero nesecito saber como calculo la potencia dependiendo del area en mts cuadrados, se le agradese su colaboracion con sus aporte


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 1, 2011)

Ten en cuenta que una portadora a una misma frecuencia y modo de transmision, pisa a la otra. Siendo un transmisor local dentro del aula no requiere de mucha potencia. Con 0.250watt ó  0.5 watt te tiene que sobrar


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 4, 2011)

Yo tengo el diagrama, bueno en efecto yo he hecho un par de esos y la verdad solo uno me funciono, pero no me acuerdo cual fue...

aqui te los dejo, espero que puedas hacer uso adecuado de ellos, yo no fomento la delincuencia, sino la educacion 

por cierto, ahi estan los diagramas y uno que logre conseguir en PDF, haz algo util! y comenta cual te funciono


----------



## capitanp (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahi esta el que habia publicado hace unos años_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/18665/ _ 
y te funciono?


----------



## maezca (Sep 9, 2011)

chequeen este: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Create-Your-Signal-Jammer/













alguien probo el del 555? les funciono, y que alcance aproximado tiene? gracias!


----------



## IVAN30393 (Sep 16, 2011)

maezca este circuito te funciono y que frecuencia anulaba gsm


----------



## maezca (Sep 16, 2011)

no lo hice, solo lo puse para que alguien vea si funciona


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

Omarvelous ha pasado mas de una semana, has conseguido algun progreso? alguien consiguio resultados con el circuito del 555?


----------



## kdte (Nov 8, 2011)

hola compañeros necesito un transistor de potencia que trabaje en la frecuencia de 30 a 60 Mhz si saben del algo porfavor avisenme. lo necesito para un proyecto de radio en la universidad


----------



## IVAN30393 (Nov 19, 2011)

Buenas noches  para hacer un bloqueador de celulares primero se hace un generador de onda triangular con un 555 un generador de ruido blanco con un lm386 y se suman con un operacional 741 y esta seÑal va a un vco de la frecuencia a la cual quieran barrer y si necesitan potencia se le aplica un amplificador les dejo el diagrama, estoy probando este diseÑo me falta que me llegue los vco y les cuento los resultados


----------



## prosadit (Nov 20, 2011)

IVAN30393 dijo:


> Buenas noches  para hacer un bloqueador de celulares primero se hace un generador de onda triangular con un 555 un generador de ruido blanco con un lm386 y se suman con un operacional 741 y esta seÑal va a un vco de la frecuencia a la cual quieran barrer y si necesitan potencia se le aplica un amplificador les dejo el diagrama, estoy probando este diseÑo me falta que me llegue los vco y les cuento los resultados





me parece buen aporte ^^ gracias, pronto comentare lo mio ^^


----------



## Xwicho (Jun 30, 2012)

alguien le funciono el circuito del 555?


----------



## IVAN30393 (Jul 1, 2012)

buenas noche estoy ya haciendo las pruebas y funciona 100% solo me falta amplificar la señal me bloquea 1 mts cuandrado sin amplificador..... estare informando mas resultados

hagan sus preguntas y los ayudo


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Amgio podrias subir  alguna foto o esuqema del circuito? porque me gustaria hacerlo pero no se muy bien como.

Salu2


----------



## Xwicho (Jul 3, 2012)

algun video o esquema tuyo del anulador  junto con el amplificador si se podra?


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Xwicho el ampli creo que sirve cualquier amplificador de RF. Haber si el compañero se vuelve a conectar y nos da mas info sobre el proyecto.

salu2


----------



## Xwicho (Jul 3, 2012)

una duda ya que ando en armarlo al no tener respuesta el transisitor original que se precenta en el circuito es npn o pnp y sus remplasos son npn o pnp 

http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/2009/10/23/circuito-impreso-para-celula-jammer/


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Si miras el datasheet del transistor que pone en la descripcion del proyecto es un NPN me Motorola http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MMBR941BLT1.pdf
Puede ser reemplazado supongo que por otro NPN que trabaje en  esas frecuencias tan altas ( yo de ti lo quitaba de un movil que tengas estropeado o que nunca vallas a usar), pero no se si ese proyecto funcionara amigo, nadie ha visto nunca a un 555 trabajar a esas frecuencias. Yo estoy esperando a Ivan que ha hehco uno diferente lo ha testeado y funciona al 100% solo que alcanza 1 metro, pero recuerda que con el ampli cogera mucho mas, dependiendo del ampli claro XD

Salu2


----------



## IVAN30393 (Jul 5, 2012)

el amplifica pf 08109b tiene Pout GSM = 35.5dBm, y me debe alcanzar aproximadamente 20 mts cuadro e hecho probueas con un lg md3000 un iphone 4 un motorola de diferentes operadoras movilnet movistar y digitel dependiendo del modelo el tiempo de bloqueo es diferente oscila entre 10 seg y 30 seg


----------



## Xwicho (Jul 5, 2012)

encontre esto $:

http://unmundomovil.blogspot.mx/2010/04/crea-tu-bloqueador-de-senal-para.html


----------



## jovier (Jul 6, 2012)

aqui esta la pagina!! 
http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/2009/10/23/circuito-impreso-para-celula-jammer/
http://www.eeweb.com/blog/circuit_projects/simple-cell-phone-jammer





			
				jovier dijo:
			
		

> aqui esta la pagina!!
> http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/2009/10/23/circuito-impreso-para-celula-jammer/
> http://www.eeweb.com/blog/circuit_projects/simple-cell-phone-jammer



mmm y pues ese es de lo que postearon atras pero como dicen que ya hicieeron otro circuito estaría padre que lo compartieran xd


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2012)

ese pcb me atrevo a decir que no va a funcionar,porque tiene las conexiones muy largas en la parte del oscilador de rf y dudo que llegue a oscilar mas de 250mhz,de todas maneras como no lo arme no estoy seguro ,por otro lado como si e armado transmisores de rf digo que no funciona por las conecciones muy largas,es mi opinion


----------



## IVAN30393 (Jul 14, 2012)

necesito ayuda el circuito esta funcionando pero la parte del amplificacion me tiene de cabeza, ya que estaba utilizando el p08109b y no me funciona quisiera que me dieran sugerencias.. la salida de vco esta ne milivoltios. trabaja en rango gsm 900 y hace un barrido en un diametro de 70cm a la redonada necesito aplificar. sugerencias

y necesito saber como subir los diagramas

xwicho, no se como subir los diagramas los tengo en proteus
la parte de frecuencia intermedia

file://D:\Ivan\Documents\simulaciones en proteus\inibidor


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2012)

IVAN30393 dijo:


> necesito ayuda el circuito esta funcionando pero la parte del amplificacion me tiene de cabeza, ya que estaba utilizando el p08109b y no me funciona quisiera que me dieran sugerencias.. la salida de vco esta ne milivoltios. trabaja en rango gsm 900 y hace un barrido en un diametro de 70cm a la redonada necesito aplificar. sugerencias
> 
> y necesito saber como subir los diagramas
> 
> ...



Pusiste un Link a tu ordenador


----------



## IVAN30393 (Jul 14, 2012)

xwicho el link que conseguiste tiene la misma funcionabilidad la unica diferencia que hago es generar el con un 555 en modo astable con unduty de 50 % para generar la onda triagular que es la encargada del tiempo o mejor dicho la frecuencia de barrido


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 15, 2012)

haber ivan, para subir el circuito en proteus tienes que comprimir el archivo, y luego cuando dejes un comentario le das a las pestaña "mas opciones" que aparece al lado de "responder" y luego en la parte inferior de la pantalla  hay otra pestaña que pone: "subir archivo" enotnces pulsas en ella, seleccionas tu archivo comprimido y le das a "subir", y luego cuando lo hayas subido le das a "responder" y ya esta.

Salu2


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 19, 2012)

Ivan me tienes impacientiiiiisimo! ajajjajaa llevo mucho tiempo queriendo hacer este proyecto y cada vez que pasan dias sin que respondas pienso que no lo vas a volver a hacer y me desespero  Yo te explico todo lo que quieras sobre subir fotos o lo que sea al foro pero enseñame ese diagrama por favor.

Salu2


----------



## miguelus (Ago 7, 2012)

Buenos días.

DavidMJ, tómatelo con paciencia, siéntate y espera. y :estudiando:, por ejemplo el Quijote 

Si de verdad necesita uno de estos aparatos, mira en DealExtreme, los tienes desde los muy baratos a los de "Alta Gama", ahorrarás tiempo y dinero.

¿Pero de verdad creís que de esa es manera se puede bloquear una señal de RF de Teléfonia Móvil ?  
A unos pocos cm, y suponiendo que estemos muy lejos de la estación Base,  quizás si pero a más distancia... 

Con ruido blanco :no, (ni ruido rosa, ni ruido verde, ni ruido rojo, ni ruido...), no conseguiremos nada útil.

Primera premisa cualquier equipo que interfiera las  señales de Telfonía Móviles es ilegal.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la Telefonía Móvil dispone de varias bandas de frecuencia.
Cada una de estas bandas de frecuencia dispone de varios canales de frecuencia conocida.
La mayoría de los países del mundo utilizan dos bandas, la de 900 y la de 1800Mhz

Tendremos que transmiter en las frecuencias asignadas a las Estaciones Base (DownlInk)

Banda de 900Mhz.

De 925Mhz a 960Mhz

Banda de 1800Mhz

De 1805,1 a 1875,9Mhz

El espaciado de canal es de 200Khz

Necesitamos un TX para cada banda a interferir.

Ahora tendremos que diseñar un Sintetizador a PLL lo suficientemente rápido como para barrer los canales a interferir en muy corto espacio de tiempo, la portadora tendrá que permanecer un determinado tiempo en cada canal, hasta que cambie al siguiente canal.

El tipo de señal de la modulación tiene que ser un tanto expecial... los Pulsos son muy adecuados para esta función, pero básicamente tendremos que averiguar anchura de los mismos, y tiempo de repetición entre ellos.

Esto es a rasgos generales como se puede interferir una señal de datos tipo GSM o de otro tipo.

La cosa es "algo " complicada y no es uno de esos montajes para hacer en casa ya que se requiere de instrumental que no esta al alcance de los mortales comunes 

¿Solución?. Ya lo he comentado al principio del Post, comprar uno, funcionan muy bien y nos gastaremos menos dinero que intentando construir uno en casa. 

Sal U2


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 8, 2012)

hbaer sabemos que comprarlo es facil, pero lo bonito seria hacerlo y que funcionase, como el del compañero ivan.

Salu2 y gracias por la info. PD: Ya he leido el quijote jejeje


----------



## IVAN30393 (Ago 12, 2012)

buenas noche amigos disculpen que no alla subido el diagrama  bueno les cuento que la parte de amplificacion me falta les cuento que tienen que tener presente para la parte de amplicacion la cercania de las celdas ya que por la teoria de hata de edificaciones hay que tener en concideracion esto.buieno les cuento que estoy esperando el amplificador mbc13916 chequen y ven si me pueden ayudar



este es mi correo envienme el suyo y le envio los diagramas y fotos 



* Como no respeto las politicas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @PoliticasdelForo.Com
*​


----------



## rascueso (Ago 12, 2012)

no pasaste por las normas del foro ivan eh?


----------



## IVAN30393 (Ago 12, 2012)

aqui esta una de la fotos, una es la suma de el generador de onda triangular y el ruido, la baquelita dela frecuencia intermedia y la otra el circuito completo



el diagrama, por favor espero criticas constructivas y sugerencias para mejorar


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 13, 2012)

Me estoy fijando que las pistas del PCb las has hecho a mano! enserio que funciona en esas frecuencias?

Compañero no se si solo es fallo mio pero en el diagrama no puedo apreciar ningun nombre, y las 2 ultimas fotos me las descargo pero son tan pequeñas que no puedo apreciar nada.

Aparte de eso la cosa pinta bien 

Salu2


----------



## IVAN30393 (Ago 13, 2012)

Si funciona porque lo dividí en tres etapas la fuente la frecuencia intermedia y la sección de RF mas tarde subo las fotos mas grande y el diagrama mas claro. El único problema que tengo es la amplificación. Me bloque los tlf de frecuencia de 800 a 1900. El principio es sencillo solo es insertar un ruido blanco a la banda de frecuencia. Estoy esperando los amplificadores que aquí en mi país no se consiguen tan facil


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 13, 2012)

Mucha suerte con los amplis. El PCB tiene que tener alguna medidas en especial o algo asi? o puede ser cualquiera? La baquelita tiene que ser doble o sirve por una cara sola?

Salu2


----------



## RIKYLEO (Dic 6, 2012)

si les intersa aca encontre algo un poco complicado pero en fin http://www.ladyada.net/make/wavebubble/ sta completo con planos y todo


----------



## visualbmiguel (Mar 10, 2013)

Una duda con este circuito, aprovechando el hilo 
Creen que este circuito:






Podría funcionar para anular señales del celular?
Trabaja desde los 1,93GHz hasta los 1,99Ghz

y otra cosa tambien, saben por que componente se pudria sustituir el *micronectics M3500*?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 10, 2013)

Buenas tardes visualbmiguel.

Mira en este enlace, es la página de Mini-Circuits.

http://217.34.103.131/homepage/homepage.html

Concretamente en el apartado Synthesizers

Sal U2


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 10, 2013)

Si ,ese circuito funciona .He probado algo muy similar hace siete u ocho años para 
inhibir GSM europea y funciono perfectisimamente.

FUNCIONAMIETO

El ruido termico de banda ancha es obtenido de un diodo Zener,posteriormente es amplificado
por un transistor y  el operacional.

El 7660 junto con el 1458 constituyen un generador de onda triangular (No diente de sierra),la  triangular tiene un tiempo de subida y bajada mucho mas rapido que la diente de sierra.

La onda triangular es modulada en el MPF 102 por la señal de ruido termico procedente del 386, luego  
 dicha señal triangular ataca el varactor de un VCO que cubre la banda a inhibir.

El VCO usado por mi era procedente de carroñear un celular GSM antiguo,los filtros SAW tambien procedian de uno de esos celulares.

Las etapas amplificacion para la Señal VCO  estaban constituidas por 2 MMIC MAR-8 atacando un 
hibrido de potentencia TX  de celular .

*Es posible enviar la señal de nuestro inhibidor a un P.A de 50 W....

Ajustes.

1._ La amplitud del ruido termico tiene un ajuste bastante critico.Con escesiva o  poca señal no
conseguimos destruir las tramas de sincronizacion GSM.

2._ La frecuencia de barrido tambien es critica (2 MHz creo recordar),la amplitud maxima de la onda triangular me parece que es inferior a 1.2 V.

Le adjunto 2 fotografias tomadas del esquema de uno de esos moviles que comento (en este caso el VCO no sirve ya que va de 3400 a 3800 MHz).

*RECUERDE

1._ El uso de inhibidores de frecuencia por personas no autorizadas va contra la ley.

2._ En Ebay puede Ved encontrar inhibidores tribanda a buen precio.

3._ El uso de inhibidores de alta potencia (tipo maletin ) puede dañar gravemente sus ojos.

4._ Este no es un proyecto para novicios en R.F



*+Espero no violar la norma 2.9 del foro ,por tanto si algun moderador entiende que parte o todo este post es inadecuado sirvase editarlo o borrarlo


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2013)

Ya lo hemos discutido varias veces, si uno quiere bloquear en forma efectiva se necesita un tipo de señal mucho mas eficiente que un simple ruido de banda ancha.

La banda de downlink de GSM de 1900 tiene 60MHz, cada canal tiene 200kHz, ya ahi nomas tenes perdidas de 25dB si usas ruido uniforme. Sumarle las perdidas de espacio libre, la potencia de recepcion y el margen necesario para bloquear y llegas a que con un equipo de 100W no bloqueas ni 10m. Y obviamente que transmitir esas potencias en la banda de telefonia publica es un crimen.

Ahora, si es para bloquear una habitacion muy chica entonces se puede jugar un poco y ver que pasa.


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 10, 2013)

En la banda GSM 900 mi sistema inhibia un radio bastante mayor de 10 m.
Creo que la atenuacion de camino para esa frecuencia ronda los 100 dB (espacio libre.)

No entiendo como ruido de banda ancha este sistema y esto es debido al Sweep que hace el VCO.Si Ved
analiza la señal procedente del Jammer en una fracion minima de tiempo observara que es una señal de banda estrecha ,ergo toda la potencia en eses instante esta en un canal.
GSM es un sistema Frecuency Hopping no secuencia directa.


Siento contaradecirle absolutamente.
Recorde algunas pruebas que habia realizado con mi inhibidor "Homebrew" y una de las primeras pruebas fue probarlo sin el P.A,es decir solo los 2 MAR-8 y una antena de alambre de 1/4 de onda, y conseguia bloquear mi 3310 Nokia en un radio superior a 10 m.

La maxima salida que puede entregar un MAR-8 es de +12.5 dBm=17.7 mW (ver  Datasheet
del citado MMIC).
Imagineses el radio de fiuncionamiento de inhibidor con una potencia de +50 dBm como usted 
dice,amen de usarlo con una onmnidirecional de alta ganancia.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola. yo me compre un jammer comercial de esos que tienen 3 antenas , tira 10 miliwatt , por banda y bloquea 10 mts , a 1000 metros de la base , lo que voy a hacer es agregarle mas potencia con el agregado de un ..............para 850y  un mHW1815  para 1900 , y un mHW1915 para 3G ,  llegaria a una potencia de 10 watt por banda , y ver que alcance de bloqueo tengo , despues que pruebe vemos que pasa.me falta conseguir el integrado de 3G .


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 10, 2013)

Entendido y totalmente de acuerdo con la experiencia que usted comenta .
Tendria que mirar los Datasheet de esos hibridos que ved comenta,mas creo  10 mW de
esxcitacion pueden quedarse cortos para alguno de ellos.

No se el precio que usted ha pagado por el Jammer tribanda ,mas si no fue mayor de 100 $ ,
ha optado usted por la opcion mas razonable,ya que construir ese Jammer sera muy laborioso
y por pocos componentes que necesite adquirir superan  con mucho la cifra que usted pago por el
aparato ya montado


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2013)

La primera vez que le escribi no habia visto que despues ud. agrego que hace barridos, que indudablemente es mejor que transmitir ruido. De todos modos puse mis comentarios luego de unos buenos años de experiencia en sistemas de inhibicion, simpllemente para compartir con los foristas que no se crean que es un tema tan simple,ni mucho menos.

A 10m de distancia,1900MHz la atenuacion de espacio libre es de aprox. 50dB, a numeros redondos, y con una potencia de recepcion en el celular de -30 dB Ud. deberia estar transmitiendo a 20dBm solo para equiparar la potencia de recepcion. Una antena buena le podria dar unos 10dB mas de margen, pero por otra parte hay que tomar en cuenta multipath, fading, etc. Ademas del hecho de que para sistemas multibanda, un bloqueo exitoso de una banda no sirve de nada si el aparato simplemente cambia a otra banda.

No se trata de bloquear en un punto sino de tomar mediciones en muchisimos lugares, a diversas alturas, con distintas polarizaciones, etc. (que pasa si mi antena es vertical y el celular esta acostado en el piso? Que pasa si el celular se acerca a una ventana que "mira" a una estacion base, etc. etc.)

SI fuera tan simple seriamos todos millonarios, solamente los Bancos en Argentina pagarian fortunas por equipos eficientes de jamming. La realidad es que es MUY dificil hacerlo, hasta para las fuerzas de seguridad a las que en determinadas circunstancias se les permite transmitir a muy altas potencias.

En muchas prisiones hay sistemas asi y constantemente los reclusos encuentran formas para derrotar a los jammers.

En resumidas cuentas, el gran desafio de los jammers es doble, bloquear en un area determinada (dificil) y no bloquear fuera de ella (casi imposible)


Una ultima observacion, GSM funciona en TDMA, no hopping ni secuencia directa, por lo menos hasta donde yo se.


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 10, 2013)

Si ,recorde a posteriori las pruebas hechas con los MMIC solamente.

Si mis calculos no son erroneos las perdidas en espacio libre para 1000 MHz son de 100 dB
por unidad de distancia + 6 dB cada vez que dobla la distancia.Esta misma ecuacion se aplica
a la BT (estacion Base).

El acceso al canal GSM es efectivamente TDMA ,mas esto deriva de los modos primigenios
de espectro ensanchado DS y FH ,GSM es FH rapido.

No tengo experiencia en Jammers,solo realice unas cuantas pruebas en GSM 900 y los resultados practicos me dicen que es posible inhibir un GSM en un radio mucho mayor de 10 m sin necesidad de llegar a los 50dBm.




El multicamino es mas una ventaja que un inconveniente a la hora de inhibir el celular ,ya que es mas facil destruir la tramas de sincronizacion que envia la BT.

Piense que nosotros no intentamos ser mas fuertes que la BT ,nosotros a quien atacamos es al 
receptor del celular y este esta mucho mas cerca de nuestro Jammer que la BT.

Si usted se refiere a inhibidores de gran ancho de banda la cosa es bien diferente,inhibir un
ancho de  de 5 Ghz  no es posible con los haumildes conocimientos que poseemos la mayoria de foreros.

La configuracion esclavos maestros en arquitectura sobre el terreno de la GSM hace que los
esclavos solo utilicen parte de los canales asignados al operador,tambien esa misma estrctura 
celular obliga a los esclavos a transmitir con potencias relativamente bajas para evitar interferencias cocanal a otros esclavos.

Un par de posts mas arriba un forero comento haber adquirido un Jammer comercial tribanda y dicho Jammer entregaba una potencia de aslida de 10mW ,en la practiac inhibia un radio de 10 m.

En mi humilde opinion aqui la media de potencia de un transmisor deberiamos de hacerla como si fuera
un sistema de banda angosta y no darla en densida espectral como se hace en los sistemas basados 
en ensanchamiento por secuencia directa,mas esto que le digo es un punto de vista muy personal y quizas no compartido por los puristas.

No bloquear fuera es harina de otro costal ,ahi me callo


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2013)

La pregunta es si lo que puso el forista sobre bloqueo de 10 metros es algo que midio o lo que dice el folleto del jammer. Me inclino a pensar que lo segundo.

Multipath no puede favorecer a priori, en algunos puntos favorecera al jammer pero en otros puntos creara un nulo al jammer y el desafio es bloquear en toda ubicacion, no en algunos puntos


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 10, 2013)

Yo me inclino a creer que el forero lo probo en la practica y lo deduzco de los experimentos hechos por mi con un MAR- 8 como paso final.

Mañana le mostrare una fotogarfia del ultimo P.A que use para el citado Jammer ,hice las pruebas
de inhibicion en una zona rural,ahi el numero de antenas GSM es minimo  y las pocas que hay emiten con toda la potencia.Otra ventaja es que en ese entorno vamos a  perjudicar un numero limitado de usuarios.
He probado la inhibicion sobre el suelo ,no me he subido con el celular a un arbol o a un monticulo.
Si cambie la polarizacion del celular y estaba sin cobertura tanto de una forma como de la otra.

No voy a darle una cifra de distancia del Jammer usted simplemente no me creeria ,prefiero subir lafoto del PA realizada con mi webcam.

No profundice mucho en el tema mas imagino que el Jammer solo necesita transmitir cada cierto intervalo de tiempo ya que una vez el el celular ha perdido la sincronizacion con la BT tarda bastante en enganchar de nuevo ,mas esto que le digo es un opinion que no he contrastado con la praxis.


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2013)

Yo solamente quiero agregar que la banda de radiofrecuencia es propiedad del estado que lo alquila por muchisimo dinero a los proveedores de servicio celular. Transmitir a alta potencia en la banda celular es el equivalente a entrar por la fuerza a una propiedad privada.

Ya sea por triangulacion o por denuncias de vecinos, a veces en cuestion de horas se detecta este tipo de ofensas y les aseguro que en muchos paises los operadores no se andan con chiquitas, denuncia y juicio a la primera de cambio.

Para jugar y aprender me parece muy bien y no deja de ser divertido ver que bloqueamos al celualr en nuestro cuarto... transmitir a altas potencias es invitar problemas.


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 11, 2013)

Nada que objetar a su ultimo Post.
Por mi parte no hablare mas del tema .En este foro estamos para aprender y no para ayudar a algun malo que nos leyera.

Lo prometido es deuda y le subo un par de fotos de un P.A que utilice.
No voy a quitarle la razon en lo que usted comento inhibir telefonia celular en un radio amplio
no esta al alcance de aficionados.Me deje llevar por resultados poco concluyentes que obtuve 
en el pasado jugando con un par de cacharrillos autoconstruido.

Gracias por sus rapidas respuestas


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 11, 2013)

la señal que tenia en mi celular era de -100dbm , por eso podia bloquear 10 mts de distancia, con 10 mw , lo que voy a hacer es irme a una distacia mas lejos de la bt , en el medio de 3 bt , por aca estan 25 kms de separacion , asi que en el medio de las tres voy a estar mas o menos a 15 kms , y ver que resultado me da, despues ir a 500 mts y ver que rango bloquea, yo he logrado bloquear una bt desde mi casa 1 kms con la modificacion de una radio de 900mhz , estas tienen un integrado de 15 watt , igual al que veo en la foto del PA de ferrallas , lo que no probe fue ver hasta que distancia de la bt puedo bloquearla, cuando consiga los integrados que me faltan voy a probar .
ferrallas . esa placa de que equipo es , es de alguna BT ?



es de rezago de surplus , en la pagina de franco rota algo de eso debe haber.me voy a fijar .


----------



## ferrallas (Mar 11, 2013)

Si ,asi es amigo.Creo da mas de 50 a potencia maxima.

* Es ilegal usar semejantes amplificadores,el uso de Jammer's  de alta potencia es un delito severamente
castigado por la ley.
Consulten la legislacion de sus respectivos pises!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



** Es muy peligroso para la vista tener el elemento radiante cerca de los ojos.

*** Yo las llamo BT (Base trasmitter),pero lo adecuado es llamarlas BS (Base station)


----------



## PHelectronica (Nov 5, 2014)

creo que esto les puede servir, ya se que es tarde pero igual lo pego, fue escrito e investigado por mi, se abandono por fondos insuficientes y ahora lo publico gratuitamente. Saludos! 


__________________________(SOLO PARA ARGENTINA)____________________________________

BANDA 1 (SRMC o GSM-850):  824 Mhz   a   894 Mhz (Servicio de telefonia movil / movil Celulares)
BANDA 2 (PCS-1900):        1850 Mhz  a   1990Mhz (Servicio de comunicaciones personales)


______________________ONDAS SEPARADAS__________________________(SOLO PARA ARGENTINA)

Argentina - GSM-850 y 1900 MHz (bandas primarias)

Para realizar el "JAMMING" efectivo debemos enfocarnos en cubrir solo las bandas de "BAJADA o DOWNLINK" debido a que estas suelen tener menos potencia que la transmision de un celular respecto a la transmision de nuestro equipo.
Si estamos muy cerca de una celda nuestra opcion va a ser bloquear la "SUBIDA o UPLINK".
Si se quiere hacer un "jamming" Completo debemos cubrir todo el espectro de las 2 bandas tanto de subida como de bajada de datos.
Como en mi caso es el uso de estos equipos es en las carceles se prevee que ya la construccion es un problema para la entrada y salida de las altas frecuencias de estas bandas.
Dado esto no necesitariamos mucha potencia para bloquear la entrada de señales, esto quiere decir que nuestra mejor opcion es bloquear la "BAJADA"
Recordemos que a mayores frecuencias los objetos como paredes se empiezan a comportar como jaulas o bloqueadores de señales.
Datos a tener en cuenta es tratar de no invadir señales las cuales no nos interesa bloquear como por ejemplo:
invadir con nuestro "Jammer" todo el espectro de frecuencias entre GSM-850 y PCS-1900, este territorio no nos corresponde para nuestro proyecto.
Sin embargo el espacio entre Bajada y Subida es de 20 MHz tanto para GSM-850 como PCS-1900, estos 20Mhz no los tomaremos en cuenta por que no se hubica ninguna frecuencia entre este espectro, es como un agujero de frecuencias muerto donde solo se hallan ruidos.
Esto significa que nuestro VCO trabajara de manera lineal. 


SUBIDA: El movil transmite a base
BAJADA: La base transmite a movil


SUBIDA   (SRMC o GSM-850):    824 Mhz a 849 Mhz      incluye 2G y 3G (CDMA)
BAJADA   (SRMC o GSM-850):    869 Mhz a 894 Mhz      incluye 2G y 3G (CDMA)


SUBIDA   (PCS-1900):          1850 Mhz a 1910 Mhz    incluye 2G y 3G (PCS)
BAJADA   (PCS-1900):          1930 Mhz a 1990 Mhz    incluye 2G y 3G (PCS)



SUBIDA   (4G o WiMAX):        2345 Mhz a 2400 Mhz    (NO HAY EN LA ARGENTINA)
BAJADA   (4G o WiMAX):        2620 Mhz a 2690 Mhz    (NO HAY EN LA ARGENTINA)





________________________VCO_ELEJIDOS___________________________(SOLO PARA ARGENTINA)

SUBIDA   (SRMC o GSM-850): CVCO55CL-0805-0900 o MQE918-836
BAJADA   (SRMC o GSM-850): CVCO55CL-0830-0970 o PLL350-881Y (869 - 894) 


SUBIDA   (PCS-1900):       CVCO55BE-1820-2100 o LMX2604 (1850 MHz to 1910 MHz)
BAJADA   (PCS-1900):       MQE920-2138-T7 o QVC811442RT-2130 o CVCO55BE-1930-1990 o V624ME01-LF
                           MVY-1750A-30-K1589VCO



________________________EXITADORES RF__________________________(SOLO PARA ARGENTINA)



SUBIDA   (SRMC o GSM-850):   PF08114B o  PF08134B               
BAJADA   (SRMC o GSM-850):   PF08114B o  ADL5590: 869 MHz to 960 MHz  o TRF7610


SUBIDA   (PCS-1900):         PF08127B o  PF0415A             
BAJADA   (PCS-1900):         PF08127B o  ADL5591: 1805 MHz to 1990 MHz     





______________________RENDIMIENTO EXITADORES RF________________(SOLO PARA ARGENTINA)

PF08127B  869 Mhz    a    894        salida de potencia promedio > 36.0 dBm / entrada 00.0 dBm    
PF08127B  1930 Mhz   a    1990 Mhz   salida de potencia promedio > 32.5 dBm / entrada 00.0 dBm  

PF08114B  869 Mhz    a    894        salida de potencia promedio > 36.1 dBm / entrada 10.0 dBm 
PF08114B  1930 Mhz   a    1990 Mhz   salida de potencia promedio < 20.0 dBm / entrada 10.0 dBm 



PF08109B  869 Mhz    a    894        salida de potencia promedio > 36.5 dBm / entrada 00.0 dBm   
PF08109B  1930 Mhz   a    1990 Mhz   salida de potencia promedio < 20.0 dBm / entrada 00.0 dBm 






_________________DATOS RECOGIDOS DE INTERNET___________________(SOLO PARA ARGENTINA)



MQE918-836             824.5   849.5 
MLS9109-00881  CDMA    869     894 MHz


CVCO55BE-0800-1600     800     1600  (SRMC)
CVCO55BE-1850-2023     1850    2023  ( PCS)


V585ME40-LF
CLV0975B-LF
CLV0882E-LF
CLV1075A-LF
V590ME09-LF
CLV0950E-LF
SMV2300A-LF
V614ME02-LF
V674ME01-LF


CVCO55CL-0805-0900     805     900   (SRMC)
CVCO55BE-1820-2100     1820    2100MHz ( PCS)


TRANSMISORES

PF0415A                1850    1910 MHz
PF08134B               GSM850 (824 MHz to 849 MHz)
                 DCS1800/1900 (1710 MHz to 1785 MHz, 1850 MHz to 1910 MHz)
PF08127B         E-GSM      (880 MHz to 915 MHz)       DCS 1800/1900 (1710 MHz to 1785 MHz, 1850 MHz to 1910 MHz)
PF08109B         E-GSM      (880 MHz to 915 MHz)       DCS 1800 (1710 MHz to 1785 MHz)
PF08103B         E-GSM900   (880 MHz to 915 MHz)       DCS 1800 (1710 to 1785 MHz)
PF08103A         E-GSM900   (880 MHz to 915 MHz)       DCS 1800 (1710 to 1785 MHz)
PF0415A                                                PCS 1900 class1 1850 to 1910 MHz
PF0414B                                                DCS 1800 class1 1710 to 1785 MHz
PF0414A                                                DCS 1800 class1 1710 to 1785 MHz
PF0340A          Banda UHF
PF0313           Banda VHF
PF0311           VHF Band 150 to 174 MHz
PF0210           Module for ADC Mobile Phone
PF01412A         GSM class4 (890 MHz to 915 MHz)
PF01411A         E-GSM class4 (880 MHz to 915 MHz)
PF01410A         GSM   class4 (890 MHz to 915 MHz)
PF0140
PF0121           GSM CLASS2 890 to 915 MHz
PF0030           824 to 849 MHz
PF0032           872 to 905 MHz
PF00105A
PF08114B         E-GSM (880 MHz to 915 MHz) and DCS1800 (1710 MHz to 1785 MHz)
PF08128BA        GSM850 (824 MHz to 849 MHz) and DCS1800/1900 (1710 MHz to 1785 MHz, 1850 MHz to 1910 MHz)
PF08122B         E-GSM (880 MHz to 915 MHz) and DCS1800 (1710 MHz to 1785 MHz)
PF08134B         GSM850 (824 MHz to 849 MHz) and DCS1800/1900 (1710 MHz to 1785 MHz, 1850 MHz to 1910 MHz)


TRF7610          800-MHz to 1000-MHz Wide Operational Frequency Range

RA02M8087MD      806-869MHz 34dBm
RA03M3540MD      350-400MHz 38dBm


ADL5590: 869 MHz to 960 MHz
ADL5591: 1805 MHz to 1990 MHz


----------



## PHelectronica (Nov 5, 2014)

Detalle extra y olvidado, recordemos que la potencia final de nuestro equipo está dada por:

Ganancia de la antena=10 veces logaritmo base 10 de potencia de entrada / potencia de salida.

Con esto podremos calcular certeramente la efectividad de nuestro equipo de RF


----------

